# Does the omega-3 help?



## Juice box (Jan 19, 2013)

I've been hearing and reading a lot about it, but I've never tried it. Looking to incorporate it in my supplements if it's beneficial. No one I know has taken it. Anything to help battle the anxiety and depression can't hurt much... Thoughts/input?


----------



## paulyD (Feb 16, 2011)

Juice box said:


> I've been hearing and reading a lot about it, but I've never tried it. Looking to incorporate it in my supplements if it's beneficial. No one I know has taken it. Anything to help battle the anxiety and depression can't hurt much... Thoughts/input?


it's definately worth taking. essential fatty acids are ESSENTIAL. you need them


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

A diet that is solid in nutrition is good. its not just one thing. Eating fish, oily fish such as salmon, sardines etc, is VERY good fo the omega threes. And Omega 3 is very good for basic health. When you're healthy on a cellular level, anxiety is diminished. Grass fed meat such as bison is alsom really good.


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

I get my omega-3s from natural food sources like avocados, salmon, flaxseeds, and nut butters (though the last one might be higher in omega-6). I can't say it's made a difference in my mood but it's good for you anyways, so can't hurt.


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

I took supplements for about four months, but they didn't help the SA.


----------



## flamingwind (Jan 1, 2013)

I have been taking them for years and it never did anything for my SA. Though I barely gets sick thanks to them and if I get a cold it will only last a few hours to a day unlike before which could take up to 5 days


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

I took fish oil for quite a while. It didn't do Jack Squat for my anxiety.


----------



## hellinnorway (Aug 6, 2011)

According to the National Institutes of Health, consuming 6,000 mg of fish oil, which contain omega-3 fatty acids, helps fight depression, anxiety, and ADHD. Best of all, it helps you live longer.


----------



## mariasemuel (Nov 5, 2012)

I would like to share an article to battle with depressions in an efficient way http://www.articlesbase.com/mental-health-articles/4-easy-ways-to-fight-depression-6344558.html


----------



## Juice box (Jan 19, 2013)

I exercise, eat comparatively healthy, and try to take supplements for what I don't get from food. I was just curious for testimonies, I suppose, since I've heard a lot about people taking it for anxiety related disorders. A healthy diet and exercise are great, don't get me wrong, but don't make me feel better mentally. I'm hesitant about taking medication for it, so I was looking for something down the natural line... Guess there's always more looking to do.


----------



## brandonmag (Jan 21, 2013)

I'm gonna throw this out here. Try eating fish. I don't like tuna for the reason that it has a high mercury content. But try red salmon, sockeye is my favorite. Fatty acids can help your memory I believe. But, fish has many more nutrients in it than just the fatty acids. Remember to always take with a meal.


----------



## brandonmag (Jan 21, 2013)

http://nutritiondata.self.com/facts/ethnic-foods/10460/2

All nutrients your body needs help you.


----------



## JenJen74 (Jan 22, 2013)

While there are some studies that show that people with anxiety and depression are more likely to have a defficiency of Omega-3, there are more studies that show that there isn't a great deal of evidence that show that taking omega-3 supplents helps people with anxiety and depression. Besides that, doctors seem to agree that it's one of the best supplements to take and really important for many other conditions like heart health and for overall health. I take it daily for that reason, and have never really gone on and off of it so can't comment on whther it helps my SA or not.


----------



## Juice box (Jan 19, 2013)

I eat a lot of fish... I'm from the bayou. :/


----------



## AntiGravitySlimePig (Jan 22, 2013)

No change in my experience.

I was taking Omega 3 supplements every day and I was still completely ensconced in my SA. It didn't help the depression either.

It just made my burps smell like flax.


----------



## Juice box (Jan 19, 2013)

Yuck. Yeah, I think I'll pass on this one.


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

Fish oil is something everyone should really take.

I can't see it really helping SA, though (maybe negligibly).


----------



## BlackWinterBeauty (Dec 21, 2012)

I do well when I take fish oil supplements. I once read that if you suffer from depression, taking more than the recommended dose can help you improve your mood. I can't remember the exact number though. I just remember that the recommended dose was one, so I did the math and popped three. I felt fantastic lol, very happy. But I didn't want to get into that habit, so I always just take one.

It definitely helps with my concentration and mood. I recommend it.

There was also a study done on mice that were given omega 3 and 6 supplements in their feed every day, compared to ones that were just given regular feed. The ones on the supplements retained their cognitive function as they aged with no side effects - it stayed relatively the same as when they were young. The other group showed evident signs of memory loss and impaired cognitive function, much like we see in humans. If I had the article I would source it, but I can't remember where I read it. The first group of mice on the supplements also lived a lot longer.


----------



## matutine (Jan 13, 2013)

Can't say if it will do anything for anxiety, but it's certainly good for your general health.

I take a krill oil supplement, and it definitely makes a difference with regards to my knee pain.

Furthermore, omega-3s are best taken from fish/krill oil (I'm of the opinion that krill is better, but the verdict is still out on that), as the ones in flaxseed and other plant sources aren't easily converted and absorbed.

imo, the only real ways to get good omega 3s are from a _good_ krill/fish oil, or from eating good quality wild caught seafood regularly.


----------



## brandonmag (Jan 21, 2013)

Nations who consume a lot of fish tend to be happier, from what i've read. There could be cultural aspects as well.


----------



## tieffers (Jan 26, 2013)

I noticed it helped keep my mood elevated when I was a little down. It didn't help when I got major depression, though. (But being low on essential nutrients definitely exacerbates my OCD, anxiety, and depression.)


----------



## Depresso (Jan 25, 2013)

I have been taking double the dosage of Nature made fish oil for 8 years, after two on it I noticed my depression lift some what. It's good for your brain and cardiovascular system.


----------



## BrookeHannigan (Mar 29, 2012)

I eat so many fish i got nicknamed fish by some people
Breakfast is always fish dinner 8 of 10 is fish as well
And It doesnt do anything....at all:roll


----------



## Nexus777 (Dec 1, 2012)

BrookeHannigan said:


> I eat so many fish i got nicknamed fish by some people
> Breakfast is always fish dinner 8 of 10 is fish as well
> And It doesnt do anything....at all:roll


It will, maybe not for metal health but for the body  And fish tastes good doesnt it ?


----------



## Kon (Oct 21, 2010)

Placebo is a wonderful thing (at least for some of the health benefits):


> A review of 20 studies covering nearly 70,000 participants finds *no* statistically significant evidence that supplementation with omega-3 polyunsaturated fatty acids (PUFAs), commonly referred to as fish oil supplements, is linked to a lower risk of heart attack, stroke, or premature death.





> *Conclusion:* Overall, omega-3 PUFA supplementation was *not* associated with a lower risk of all-cause mortality, cardiac death, sudden death, myocardial infarction, or stroke based on relative and absolute measures of association.


*Association Between Omega-3 Fatty Acid Supplementation and Risk of Major Cardiovascular Disease Events: A Systematic Review and Meta-analysis*
http://jama.jamanetwork.com/article.aspx?articleid=1357266

Nutrition science is very frustrating.


----------



## ryobi (Jan 13, 2009)

I take it and it seems to alleviate my DOMS...


----------



## Juice box (Jan 19, 2013)

Thanks for all the input. I think I may give it a whirl and see what happens.



matutine said:


> I take a krill oil supplement, and it definitely makes a difference with regards to my knee pain.


This was especially interesting since I already take something for my knee pain. Perhaps I can just take one kind of pill instead of two, and get more benefits.


----------



## Anthias (Apr 27, 2012)

Kon said:


> Placebo is a wonderful thing (at least for some of the health benefits):
> 
> *Association Between Omega-3 Fatty Acid Supplementation and Risk of Major Cardiovascular Disease Events: A Systematic Review and Meta-analysis*
> http://jama.jamanetwork.com/article.aspx?articleid=1357266
> ...


This study doesn't mention the psychological effects at all.


----------



## Kon (Oct 21, 2010)

ryobi said:


> I take it and it seems to alleviate my DOMS...


Yes, this review did not adress this. I honestly am kind of surprised about this review/meta-analysis. If there's one supplement that I expected to have some benefit, I would have guessed omega-3 would be it. From what I have read the omega-6/omega-3 ratio is typically very high in western diets so pro-inflammatory effects would be too high. An increase in omega-3 should have decreased this ratio and produced cardiovascular benefits but it did not.


----------



## Anthias (Apr 27, 2012)

fish oil has been the most significant factor in my recovery from SA. more precisely the EPA component of FO. most brands of fish oil are too low in EPA which is, i suspect, why a lot of people dont get any benefit from it.
taking vitamin E with fish oil is critical to stop it oxidizing in your body.
google andrew stoll and barry sears and you will find some very interesting information on EPA and its benefits.


----------



## BrookeHannigan (Mar 29, 2012)

Anthias said:


> fish oil has been the most significant factor in my recovery from SA. more precisely the EPA component of FO. most brands of fish oil are too low in EPA which is, i suspect, why a lot of people dont get any benefit from it.
> taking vitamin E with fish oil is critical to stop it oxidizing in your body.
> google andrew stoll and barry sears and you will find some very interesting information on EPA and its benefits.


Yes YOURS
Everyone is different i dont even take capsules i consume it through fish still dkesnt do anythimg
Also take a liot of multis
Then again im not sure wheter i actually have sa


----------



## Kon (Oct 21, 2010)

Anthias said:


> taking vitamin E with fish oil is critical to stop it oxidizing in your body.


As a health professional, I specifically discourage people from taking vitamic E supplements because studies/reviews suggest that Vitamin E might actually be detrimental to health not benefit them:


> High-dosage (> or =400 IU/d) vitamin E supplements *may increase all-cause mortality* and should be avoided.


*Meta-analysis: high-dosage vitamin E supplementation may increase all-cause mortality.*
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/15537682



> In the trials with a low risk of bias, the *antioxidant supplements significantly increased mortality *. When the different antioxidants were assessed separately, analyses including trials with a low risk of bias and excluding selenium trials found significantly increased mortality by vitamin A, beta-carotene, and *vitamin E*, but no significant detrimental effect of vitamin C. Low-bias risk trials on selenium found no significant effect on mortality.


*Antioxidant supplements for prevention of mortality in healthy participants and patients with various diseases*
http://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/...ionid=A3350B089522B34795A0C049A13DEFEF.d01t01


----------



## shannon033171 (Feb 2, 2013)

i just started using fish oil supplements and It's helping much more! I noticed the difference.
I feel more clarity and less anxiety.


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

Sometimes it helps me concentrate, I think.


----------



## ihearhorror1 (Feb 2, 2013)

CoastalSprite said:


> I get my omega-3s from natural food sources like avocados, salmon, flaxseeds, and nut butters (though the last one might be higher in omega-6). I can't say it's made a difference in my mood but it's good for you anyways, so can't hurt.


I'm wondering if there is a difference in mood changes based on the type of Omega 3 we take. I get mine from the same sources, but I also add in Chia Seeds - they are fantastic source. I can honestly say I haven't noticed a difference in mood though.


----------



## asterix2k10 (Feb 2, 2013)

I have had experiences with fish oil supplements helping me with SA. I need to take about 6-8 caps a day. It is not a cure, but sometimes helps.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

It gave me a triglyceride level of only 49, so it's fantastic for cardiovascular health and I would recommend it on that basis. Doesn't do anything for anxiety though.


----------



## Anthias (Apr 27, 2012)

Kon said:


> As a health professional, I specifically discourage people from taking vitamic E supplements because studies/reviews suggest that Vitamin E might actually be detrimental to health not benefit them:
> 
> *Meta-analysis: high-dosage vitamin E supplementation may increase all-cause mortality.*
> http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/15537682
> ...


i admit i was a little concerned when i first read about this study but after researching more i believe the risk is very small and for me absolutely worth it.


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

I have just started resuming my intake of omega 3's. I've just heard many beneficial points it can do for elevating mood and overall cognitive function. I definitely think that people with mild depression could benefit greatly, just for maintaining general mental well-being.

This is what I've read about it: 
http://www.theage.com.au/news/nutri...e-you-depressed/2006/06/22/1150845292368.html


----------



## labrador (Aug 9, 2012)

*omega 3 is awesome*

Totally changed the way i behave. Parents started giving it to me 3 months ago. I was easily distracted and very moody. Three months now and they are talking to each other about my having more calm about me and seeming to be more predictable. Before the fish Everyone walked on egg shells.


----------



## PaxBritannica (Dec 10, 2012)

Can't say it has done anything for my anxiety etc. I sometimes take it, but when I run out of vitamin tablets I don't notice any change. Maybe it does help, though


----------



## Pumpkin Head (Feb 26, 2013)

I know if I eat a lot of grape seed oil it keeps my hair from pulling out in the shower. I don't think there's a lot of omega 3 in it though.


----------



## stewartoo7 (Mar 6, 2013)

i have been taking a higher dose of cod liver oil for a while now and it has worked well for me my exercising has improved and so has my mood i can think better and i feel more switched on.


----------

